# No caller ID on my 942



## Antax (May 15, 2006)

My caller ID only works about 5% of the time. I have heard about some grounding issues with other recievers and the caller ID not working. Does the 942 need to be grounded somewhere?


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

Does your caller ID work ok on your other phones. Some software releases in the past have been very bad on CID, but lately mine shows right after the 2nd ring everytime.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Antax said:


> My caller ID only works about 5% of the time. I have heard about some grounding issues with other recievers and the caller ID not working. Does the 942 need to be grounded somewhere?


I believe that there are so many possibilities that if you phone Dish you will have a Menu Option that connects you to the Caller ID problem desk.

I have a 942 and Caller ID with no special grounding considerations. Caller ID works fine - my telephone servive is Verizon's Fios Fiber Optic.


----------



## Antax (May 15, 2006)

Yes, my caler id works great on the rest of my phones.

I might give them a call SaltiDawg, thanks


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

CID works fine on my 942 with Vonage.


----------



## wrzwaldo (Jan 23, 2006)

kmcnamara said:


> CID works fine on my 942 with Vonage.


And it does not with my 942 and Vonage.


----------

